#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Ιπποδύναμη- Ροπή κινητήρα MEK

## aginor

Σε έναν ΜΕΚ αλλά και γενικότερα σε κάθε κινούμενο άξονα πρέπει να ισχύει το P=Tω (ισχύς =ροπή επί γωνιακή ταχύτητα)
Έχουμε ένα τρακτέρ με 25 ίππους πετρελαιοκινητήρα, και ένα ξερό με 25 ίππους δίχρονο βενζινοκινητήρα. Έστω ότι υπάρχει ιδανικός μειωτήρας με ν=1 (βαθμός απόδοσης) που υποβιβάζει της στροφές του δίχρονου στις στροφές του πετρελαίου.
Βάζουμε αυτόν τον κινητήρα επάνω στο τρακτέρ.
Θα πρέπει το τρακτέρ να κάνει την ίδια ακριβώς δουλεία. Μπορεί??? Στέκετε αυτό??
αν ισχύει η παραπάνω σχέση τότε στα διαγράμματα στρόφων, η ιπποδύναμη και η ροπή γιατί δεν είναι παράλληλες?

----------


## Samdreamth

Παραθέτω μια παράγραφο από τις σημειώσεις των Μ.Ε.Κ. Ι της σχολής, στην οποία εξηγείται το φαινόμενο:
"Όπως συμβαίνει στις περισσότερες μηχανές η ροπή και η ισχύς αυξάνονται με την ταχύτητα της μηχανής. Η επίδραση των τριβών αυξάνεται τετραγωνικά με την ταχύτητα, με αποτέλεσμα η καμπύλη της ροπής να μειώνεται σε υψηλές ταχύτητες. Η μέγιστη ροπή αντιστοιχεί σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα από ότι η μέγιστη ισχύς, αφού η ισχύς είναι συνδυασμός ροπής και ταχύτητας. Η ταχύτητα στην οποία η ροπή είναι μέγιστη, ονομάζεται σημείο μέγιστης ροπής (maximum brake torque - MBT). Η καμπύλη της ροπής έχει κυματιστή μορφή. Αυτό οφείλεται στην δυναμική του αέρα εισαγωγής και εξαγωγής, καθώς και στις μηχανικές τριβές."

----------


## shelby

Συμφωνώ με τον Samdreamth

----------


## aginor

λογικο αυτο που λες, αλλα τελικα που μετραμε την ροπη και που την ιπποδυναμη? αν τις μετραμε στον ιδιο αξονα πχ στο βολαν τοτε θα ισχυει το  P=Tω (ισχύς =ροπή επί γωνιακή ταχύτητα)

----------


## IJM

Θεωρητικά, ισχύει αυτό που λες AGINOR. Η διαφορά όμως είναι στην πράξη. Ο 2χρονος 25αρης βενζινοκινητήρας θα βγάλει την ισχύ του στις 5000 - 6000 σ.α.λ. ενώ ο 25άρης ντηζελοκινητήρας θα βγάλει την ισχύ του στις 1200 σ.α.λ. Θέλεις δηλαδή ενα κιβώτιο με σχέση περίπου 1:5. Ανεξάρτητα από τον βαθμό απόδοσης του κιβωτίου, θα έχεις μία κατασκευή με μεγαλύτερες περιστρεφόμενες μάζες, μεγαλύτερες αδρανειακές δυνάμεις κατά την εκκίνηση ή την εμπλοκή του φορτίου άρα και μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση καυσίμου και καταπόνηση του κινητήρα. Πάντως υπερμεγέθεις βενζινοκινητήρες υπήρξαν κατά το παρελθόν όπως π.χ. τα Αμερικάνικα REO M36 φορούσαν βενζινοκινητήρες όπως και τα άρματα Μ47 τότε που το κόστος της βενζίνης δεν ήταν πρόβλημα. Αλλά αφενώς οι ογκώδεις μειωτήρες, αφετέρου η σχετικά μικρή διάρκεια ζωής του βενζινοκινητήρα σε σχέση με τον ντήζελ, έκαναν την χρήση του κινητήρα ντήζελ "μονοπώλειο" στις βαρειές χρήσεις. Α! ναι. Στην Αυστραλία έχουν κάνει την εμφάνισή τους νταλίκες με υγραεριοκίνηση!.

----------

